# Dynamically-generated signatures still banned?



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2012)

So a while back dyanmically-generated images in signatures (random quotes, countdown sigs, etc.) were banned, is that still in effect?


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 25, 2012)

Aren't they banned because it could say something offensive to one person, but when a staff member views it it can say something different?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 26, 2012)

I think allowing something like that to exist should be allowed but under the condition of making the source public. That way there's no question as to what your signature could possibly contain.


----------



## Devin (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope not. I quite enjoyed your "Rydian's Crazy Quote" sig you had going on a while back.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought they were removed becuase an ex staff member used it to exploit the site, caused everyones sig to turn into yugioh or something


----------



## Minox (Jul 26, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> I thought they were removed becuase a ex staff member used it to exploit the site, caused everyone sig to turn into yugioh or something


I'm fairly sure that was just a normal pissed user and not an ex-staffer.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were removed becuase a ex staff member used it to exploit the site, caused everyone sig to turn into yugioh or something
> ...



Wasn't it JPH? Wasn't he a member of staff? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Devin said:


> I hope not. I quite enjoyed your "Rydian's Crazy Quote" sig you had going on a while back.


Me too.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Aren't they banned because it could say something offensive to one person, but when a staff member views it it can say something different?


That was an original concern, yeah (along with gathering visitor IP addresses, but having a script with a static output and normal extension via mod_rewrite can do that anyways without setting off any flags, and knowing visitor-presented IP addresses isn't a security concern since every site you visit has that information anyways and it's not publicly tied to a single human).



TehSkull said:


> I think allowing something like that to exist should be allowed but under the condition of making the source public. That way there's no question as to what your signature could possibly contain.


I don't mind giving the source out, but with dynamic signatures there's no guarantee that the source being given is actually the source used, as the viewer only has the script's output to judge on (opposed to locally-run programs where you have a copy of the entire compiled thing, not just the output), which was likely the concern.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 11, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...



No the "trap card" incident didn't involve any staff. It was due to a guy who was a member for literally a couple of days and had his dynamic sig removed because it played sound, he then proceeded to hack the site and change everyone's sigs.

JPH changed a front page image to goatsee after he was demoted because his FTP access was not removed. It wasn't even a real hack.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 11, 2012)

Dynamic signature/avatar was forbidden for security reason, they could inject script into the signature which you normally can't add from the profile.

We tolerate some of them, like Rydian's signature (if I remember well you asked and showed it to Costello before being approved), and the games tags (Wiinertag, DUtags, backlogger, PSN/XBLA, etc.)


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2012)

I was asked to remove it a while back when the staff decided to just ban them globally, which is why I'm curious if the ban is still in effect (since there's been a forum software upgrade and all that jazz since then).


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright this thread's been here for a month and a couple staff members have posted without a "no" so I went ahead and brought it back.

Source, since I said so...


```

```

quotes.php just defines an array of strings to the variable $quotes.

Font from here.
http://www.dafont.com/lexipa.font


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG, I remember a lot of those. Man, some great times were had. I hope you keep adding to it Rydian!


----------

